# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  La principal medida para prevenir inundaciones son los mapas de riesgos naturales, según el ICOG

## NoRegistrado

> El Ilustre Colegio Oficial de Geólogos (ICOG) considera que la principal medida para prevenir las inundaciones son los mapas de riegos naturales. "Las inundaciones son un proceso natural de ocupación de la llanura de inundación, la responsabilidad de los daños por inundación es de los que construyen o dejan construir en zonas inundables", indica el Colegio.
> 
> Por ello el ICOG ha solicitado al Ministerio de Fomento que promulgue un Real Decreto para el desarrollo reglamentario de la vigente Ley del Suelo, por el que "se exija específicamente la ejecución de mapas de riesgos naturales", en relación al apartado 2 del artículo 15 de la propia Ley del Suelo.
> 
> En ese sentido, el Colegio recuerda que la vigente Ley del Suelo, establece en su artículo 12 la "obligatoriedad de incluir mapas de riesgo" en los Planes Generales de Ordenación Urbana (PGOU). "Es necesario establecer un estudio de riesgo de inundaciones en las zonas afectadas y en función del tipo de avenida, planificar el territorio", apunta el ICOG.
> 
> Asimismo, el ICOG pide que se modifiquen "todos los Planes Generales de Ordenación Urbana, de los municipios afectados por la inundaciones, una vez que se aborden las medidas de contención de avenidas estructurales, mediante una realización de adecuados mapas de riesgos naturales" para que "la ordenación futura del territorio impida que se produzcan inundaciones en las zonas de desarrollo urbanístico".
> 
> Inundaciones en el Ebro.
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...aturales-segun

A ver si hacen caso de una vez a tanta gente sensata como está hablando éstos días y mandan al infierno a la banda de políticos que está intentando confundir a la opinión pública.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------


## tescelma

Tan solo una puntualización, para la correcta planificación urbanística son necesarios "mapas de peligrosidad", no de riesgo. Los mapas de riesgo son útiles cuando ya se ha urbanizado y ocupado el suelo con construcciones.

----------


## NoRegistrado

El esquema y la imagen real hablan por sí solas. Las zonas inundables, se inundan. Y las llanuras de inundación son claramente identificables. Flaco favor están haciendo algunos medios y algunos políticos de comunidades autónomas confundiendo a la población con explicaciones absurdas y exigencias que saben que no se van a cumplir.
Las barbaridades que se están leyendo y oyendo éstos días son de juzgado de guardia.

Me parece una insensatez que las autoridades no aprendan la lección de las riadas y sigan con soluciones equivocadas o interesadas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

JMTrigos (06-mar-2015),termopar (08-mar-2015),Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## G20

Buenas
Mirad el reportaje de Informe Semanal
http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/i...-ebro/3031784/

----------


## pablovelasco

Tiene razón el anciano que habla que los políticos no dejan hacer nada en el río, y los van a tener que obligar a marcharse de sus casas... Aunque no solo los políticos, sino también los ecologistas y los anti-embalses, que ponen más valor al río que al bienestar de las personas.
casi 200.000 tahúllas agrícolas inundadas... Que desastre... Que les hablen del río vivo a esta pobre gente, o de que se tienen que marchar de sus casas y su forma de ganarse la vida porque "ecologistas en acción" dice que no hay que ocupar las vegas.

Por cierto, que listo el profesor de ecología, si no se puede cultivar en la vega, ni dejan hacer canales para llevar el agua, donde narices quieren que se cultive?

----------


## NoRegistrado

Se pueden ocupar, pero con cultivos que sean compatibles con las inundaciones. Lee bien.

 Eres un tipo con unos pensamientos muy extraños, Pablo Velasco, en cuanto a agua, inundaciones y demás.
Te lo está diciendo el profesor, que lleva casi toda su vida estudiando el problema, y tú aún le quieres contradecir.
Eres increíble.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Se pueden ocupar, pero con cultivos que sean compatibles con las inundaciones.*

Ya dirán cuáles son esos cultivos... Los que desaparecen cuando hay una inundación, supongo.

*Te lo está diciendo el profesor, que lleva casi toda su vida estudiando el problema, y tú aún le quieres contradecir.
Eres increíble.*

Toda su vida estudiando el problema, pero no ha cultivado jamás, no entiende los problemas inherentes a una plantación.
Para cualquier plantación lo interesante es un flujo constante de agua, que se almacene en embalses cuando hay mucha, y que vayan soltando cuando hay poca, para así tener la certeza de un abastecimiento regular todo el año... Claro que entonces no sería un río vivo... Y el carrizo... En fin ya sabe.

----------


## termopar

> Tiene razón el anciano que habla que los políticos no dejan hacer nada en el río, y los van a tener que obligar a marcharse de sus casas... Aunque no solo los políticos, sino también los ecologistas y los anti-embalses, que ponen más valor al río que al bienestar de las personas.
> casi 200.000 tahúllas agrícolas inundadas... Que desastre... Que les hablen del río vivo a esta pobre gente, o de que se tienen que marchar de sus casas y su forma de ganarse la vida porque "ecologistas en acción" dice que no hay que ocupar las vegas.


...puedes opinar a pesar de que te de igual lo que le ocurra a esta gente (http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...516#post135516) En todo caso, me quedo con tu idea de que la culpa de que se tengan que marchar es porque los ecologistas solo piensan en el río. (!Madre mía!) y no es porque se ha tratado de controlar el curso del río para el uso agrícola impidiendo su curso natural en las avenidas extraordinarias.

...pero ya puestos, y ya que opinas de todo, que te parece la noticia de que el terremoto que hubo en Lorca fuera más grave a causa del descenso del nivel freático de la zona por el uso desmesurado de aguas subterráneas para pozos para riego? esto fue culpa de los ecologistas también? de los políticos que permitieron pozos ilegales, ampliaciones de regadíos ilegales? A la gente que perdió sus casas les dirás que necesitas regar y hacer pozos para poder vivir? La gente de Lorca también va a tener que irse para que se pueda regar en el campo?

"El 22 de octubre de 2012 se dio a conocer que el terremoto de Lorca estaría relacionado con un descenso continuo del nivel de las aguas subterráneas, que hubiera generado un desplazamiento de toda la zona. Los científicos de la universidad de Western Ontario estimaron que el descenso de 250 metros en el nivel freático podría haber favorecido el terremoto, pero no se han atrevido a valorar si es la causa principal debido a la dificultad que supone estudiar los orígenes de los terremotos."
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terremoto_de_Lorca_de_2011

----------

NoRegistrado (09-mar-2015),Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Se pueden ocupar, pero con cultivos que sean compatibles con las inundaciones.*
> 
> Ya dirán cuáles son esos cultivos... Los que desaparecen cuando hay una inundación, supongo.
> 
> *Te lo está diciendo el profesor, que lleva casi toda su vida estudiando el problema, y tú aún le quieres contradecir.
> Eres increíble.*
> 
> Toda su vida estudiando el problema, pero no ha cultivado jamás, no entiende los problemas inherentes a una plantación.
> Para cualquier plantación lo interesante es un flujo constante de agua, que se almacene en embalses cuando hay mucha, y que vayan soltando cuando hay poca, para así tener la certeza de un abastecimiento regular todo el año... Claro que entonces no sería un río vivo... Y el carrizo... En fin ya sabe.


 Si te hubieras leído los enlaces, mejor aún, si los hubieras comprendido, verías que sí hay cultivos compatibles: las choperas. ahora, si quieres plantar lechugas, pues cuando te las lleve el agua no lloriquées.

 Claro, claro, ya sabía que tú eras más listo que el profesor. Donde va a parar.

Lo que yo te digo, sois carne de cañón.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> ...puedes opinar a pesar de que te de igual lo que le ocurra a esta gente (http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...516#post135516) En todo caso, me quedo con tu idea de que la culpa de que se tengan que marchar es porque los ecologistas solo piensan en el río. (!Madre mía!) y no es porque se ha tratado de controlar el curso del río para el uso agrícola impidiendo su curso natural en las avenidas extraordinarias.
> 
> ...pero ya puestos, y ya que opinas de todo, que te parece la noticia de que el terremoto que hubo en Lorca fuera más grave a causa del descenso del nivel freático de la zona por el uso desmesurado de aguas subterráneas para pozos para riego? esto fue culpa de los ecologistas también? de los políticos que permitieron pozos ilegales, ampliaciones de regadíos ilegales? A la gente que perdió sus casas les dirás que necesitas regar y hacer pozos para poder vivir? La gente de Lorca también va a tener que irse para que se pueda regar en el campo?
> 
> "El 22 de octubre de 2012 se dio a conocer que el terremoto de Lorca estaría relacionado con un descenso continuo del nivel de las aguas subterráneas, que hubiera generado un desplazamiento de toda la zona. Los científicos de la universidad de Western Ontario estimaron que el descenso de 250 metros en el nivel freático podría haber favorecido el terremoto, pero no se han atrevido a valorar si es la causa principal debido a la dificultad que supone estudiar los orígenes de los terremotos."
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terremoto_de_Lorca_de_2011


 De lo del terremoto no comenta nada, aún dirá de hacer otro trasvase para rellenar el acuífero.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

> De lo del terremoto no comenta nada, aún dirá de hacer otro trasvase para rellenar el acuífero.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


No, no parece que le interese el tema. Ya es raro.

----------

NoRegistrado (10-mar-2015)

----------

